# Thistlecrack



## Clodagh (25 October 2016)

Well that was quite tidy, wasn't it? What a gorgeous horse, I wonder if he would like to be my hunter?


----------



## MyBoyChe (25 October 2016)

Didnt see it, take it he won quite nicely.  I like the Tizzard family, they seem like proper NH racing folk, hope he does well for them this year.


----------



## TelH (25 October 2016)

Clodagh said:



			I wonder if he would like to be my hunter?
		
Click to expand...

I think he's got a Gold Cup to go and win first  

Seriously, though, the Cheltenham Festival is a world away from today's race but his first time over fences couldn't really have gone much better


----------



## TelH (25 October 2016)

For anyone who missed it...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PapAyeEAiKg


----------



## Dobiegirl (25 October 2016)

Brilliant, Tom Scu gave him a super ride and saw every stride, you certainly couldn't have asked for a better chasing debut..

He certainly reminds me of Coneygree the way he jumps a fence.


----------



## bonny (25 October 2016)

I watched the race live and was impressed, however it's a long road ahead if he's going to run in the Gold Cup and I wouldn't risk any money at 5 to 1. It would be great if he does turn out to be real deal as we are short of top class staying chasers especially this side of the Irish Sea.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (25 October 2016)

He is good but I prefer Coneygree   They will give each other a race that's for sure!

Whilst we had a good Gold Cup this year I feel the horses in it lacked that super star quality that we have been spoilt with with Kauto Star and Denman. Don Coassak, Don Poli and Djackadam are all good horses in their own right but I don't think they would have had an answer for Coneygree and I don't think they will this year.

Bring on Cheltenham! Hopefully I will get there with my pony this year!


----------



## Mariposa (25 October 2016)

I was watching it on Paddy Power and it kept buffering...it was nerve wracking! What a gorgeous horse he is, and didn't Tom ride him beautifully?

I am a big Team Tizz fan, I really like Joe and Colin. I can't wait to see Cue Card's reappearance on Saturday!


----------



## Clodagh (25 October 2016)

Wouldn't it just be a dream to see the Tizzards have two in the GC? Many miles to go yet though. 
I am not a huge Bradstocks fan, I just can't warm to them so have to want Thistlecrack over Coneygree.&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Mariposa (26 October 2016)

Like you say, many miles to go.......but can't help but dream! I am a bit of a Nico fan so have always supported him and Coneygree, but I'm afraid it would be Team Tizz for me all the way if they all made it to the GC!


----------



## KautoStar1 (26 October 2016)

Impressive for a chasing debut.  Can't ask for more at this stage.


----------



## asterope (26 October 2016)

I adore him - he's got such an engine, and seems to really love his work. I hope if he retires sound he can go on to have a retirement like Denman's - he'd be a fab team chaser!


----------



## Brummyrat (27 October 2016)

Very impressive!  I know he didn't have a lot of competition but that amazing engine was still full of petrol after the last!!!  I just love him, wouldn't want to ride him though so OP he's yours!


----------



## Clodagh (29 January 2017)

His defeat yesterday was rather overshadowed by MC's death, but what did you all make of it? He jumped well enough but just didn't have that zing over the last few fences, to my eyes. 
Fantastic to see Smad Place run a blinder, he is a fabulous horse, love him.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (29 January 2017)

He made a few small mistakes which is good as he needs to learn to cope with them. He catapulted 2 out and a few other jumps but he wasnt as exuberant as he has been. Smad Place set a proper gallop which Thistlecrack hasn't really encountered over fences yet. He will have learnt more for yesterday than on any of his previous chase runs. I'd take him straight to Cheltenham now. There is nothing to stand in his way of Gold Cup glory.


----------



## Dobiegirl (29 January 2017)

Judging by his performance yesterday he wouldnt have laid a glove on Coneygree, its sad that he is so fragile(Coneygree) because his performance in winning the Gold Cup proves what an exceptional horse he is.

Will Thistlecrack win the Gold Cup now? to me his performance yesterday showed that he could well be outstayed by the likes of Native River. Colin Tizzard said he was outstayed by a better horse so in my view he is vulnerable over this trip at Cheltenham.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (29 January 2017)

I actually completely forgot about Tizzards other 3 Gold Cup horses ... Whoops! Yes if he takes on Native River he won't stand a chance. Plus NR doesn't take such big leaps at fences so is less likely to hit the deck.


----------



## popsdosh (29 January 2017)

EKW said:



			I actually completely forgot about Tizzards other 3 Gold Cup horses ... Whoops! Yes if he takes on Native River he won't stand a chance. Plus NR doesn't take such big leaps at fences so is less likely to hit the deck.
		
Click to expand...

Why everybody so obsessed with CTs  horses if you go back over the seasons CT has had some really good horses that run well at christmas and new year  and have been total flops come the festival ,for whatever reason that was I would be cautious about getting to carried away. His horses are up there because there is a dearth of top class chasers not because they are anything special check out their ratings.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (29 January 2017)

popsdosh said:



			Why everybody so obsessed with CTs  horses if you go back over the seasons CT has had some really good horses that run well at christmas and new year  and have been total flops come the festival ,for whatever reason that was I would be cautious about getting to carried away. His horses are up there because there is a dearth of top class chasers not because they are anything special check out their ratings.
		
Click to expand...

No but there isn't anything much to challenge them either. Don Cossack has been retired, Coneygree - who knows what is happening with him! Djakadam didn't live up to expectations last year, haven't noticed him this year. Smad Place is good but not good enough for championship races. Silvinaco Conti needs retired. Pipe doesn't have anything. Kerry Lee's are good handicappers but that's it. Neither Twiston Davies nor Henderson have much in the way of top staying chasers. Mullins seems to have hurdlers or 2 milers this year - or is breaking them. You only real hope is Don Poli now he is with Elliot.

As for the rest of Cheltenham - Elliot and Mullins will win more than their share, UnowhatImeanharry will win whatever he goes in for Fry. I'd love to see The New One win but he just isn't good enough for the Champion Hurdle. Though saying that Annie Power is out. But where will Applesjade go? 

Come march we shall see!


----------



## popsdosh (29 January 2017)

EKW said:



			No but there isn't anything much to challenge them either. Don Cossack has been retired, Coneygree - who knows what is happening with him! Djakadam didn't live up to expectations last year, haven't noticed him this year. Smad Place is good but not good enough for championship races. Silvinaco Conti needs retired. Pipe doesn't have anything. Kerry Lee's are good handicappers but that's it. Neither Twiston Davies nor Henderson have much in the way of top staying chasers. Mullins seems to have hurdlers or 2 milers this year - or is breaking them. You only real hope is Don Poli now he is with Elliot.

As for the rest of Cheltenham - Elliot and Mullins will win more than their share, UnowhatImeanharry will win whatever he goes in for Fry. I'd love to see The New One win but he just isn't good enough for the Champion Hurdle. Though saying that Annie Power is out. But where will Applesjade go? 

Come march we shall see!
		
Click to expand...

To be honest most of my negative feelings is due to CTs apparent lack of Cheltenham form  even with horses well regarded earlier in the year , It will be interesting what the ratings are after yesterday because on paper he should drop back to 165 maybe from 171


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (29 January 2017)

I doubt TC will move in the ratings. They will put Many Clouds up a lot knowing that they can never scupper his handicap mark again.


----------



## Maesfen (29 January 2017)

Am I the only one who didn't think TC was enjoying himself yesterday, not able to get into his rhythm and running in the pack; looked like he expended too much energy resenting that to have enough left at the end but it was class jumping from both Smad Place and MC, they were a pleasure to watch.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (29 January 2017)

Maesfen said:



			Am I the only one who didn't think TC was enjoying himself yesterday, not able to get into his rhythm and running in the pack; looked like he expended too much energy resenting that to have enough left at the end but it was class jumping from both Smad Place and MC, they were a pleasure to watch.
		
Click to expand...

No your not the only one. He didn't look to be enjoying it as much as usual. He looked a little lacklustre. He has had a busy season so far!


----------



## Clodagh (29 January 2017)

EKW said:



			No your not the only one. He didn't look to be enjoying it as much as usual. He looked a little lacklustre. He has had a busy season so far!
		
Click to expand...


A worry with Alary returning a dirty scope?


----------



## KautoStar1 (29 January 2017)

Yesterday's result makes the 6-1 anti post I got for Native River a steal. &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Mariposa (30 January 2017)

Clodagh said:



			A worry with Alary returning a dirty scope?
		
Click to expand...

That's what I thought too! 

I thought Thistlecrack seemed to lack his usual va-va-voom a little - but it was sticky ground, a longer trip than anticipated and he is still a novice. Depending on the ground in March, I think he should still win (although my heart totally lies with Cue Card and I'll be screaming him home) - but if the ground is heavy it will play into Native River's hands nicely. 

What a lovely problem for the Tizzards to have, three fabulous Gold Cup hopefuls!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (30 January 2017)

Mariposa said:



			What a lovely problem for the Tizzards to have, three fabulous Gold Cup hopefuls!
		
Click to expand...

4. Your forgetting Theatre Guide. He might not be up there at the finish but he will still bring home money!


----------



## Mariposa (30 January 2017)

EKW said:



			4. Your forgetting Theatre Guide. He might not be up there at the finish but he will still bring home money!
		
Click to expand...

How could I forget to mention him! 

I already have a few £ each way on him ( at 100/1 !!)  - you never know, he does love that Cheltenham hill!


----------



## Ktrice1994 (30 January 2017)

As lovely as Theatre Guide is, he simply isn't good enough to be placed in a GC. I highly doubt he will run in it tbh but I'm happy to be proved wrong.


----------



## Ktrice1994 (30 January 2017)

I do think Thistlecrack will improve on better ground. The ground on Saturday was sticky and stamina sapping. I'm sure Tizzard will freshen him up nicely for March too - the horse has had a busy season!


----------



## Mariposa (30 January 2017)

Ktrice1994 said:



			As lovely as Theatre Guide is, he simply isn't good enough to be placed in a GC. I highly doubt he will run in it tbh but I'm happy to be proved wrong.
		
Click to expand...

You may well be right but wouldn't it be lovely!


----------



## Ktrice1994 (30 January 2017)

Mariposa said:



			You may well be right but wouldn't it be lovely!
		
Click to expand...

Agree! Would be a lovely story!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (31 January 2017)

As predicted Thistlecrack's mark did not change. He remains on 171. Many Clouds went up 6lbs to a new high of 172. He is currently the highest rated chaser in Britain.


----------



## Mariposa (1 February 2017)

Very bittersweet.


----------

